# vieilles gloires politiques



## lexie123

hiya, i'm trying to translate this sentence 'Dernière en date de nos vieilles gloires politiques sorties du bois'. It is from a December 2018 article in Le Marianne about the response of former politicians such as Sarkozy and Hollande to les gilets jaunes. 

Would it be something like 'the most recent of our illustrious politicians have come crawling out of the woodwork' ?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Cléa715

"vieilles gloires politiques" refers to former politicians (not specially most recent). What's the end of the sentence ? Because I can't figure out what "dernière en date" refers to...


----------



## Itisi

The latest of our illustrious former politicians to have_ come_ out of the woodwork

But please provide whole sentences as context.


----------



## Laurent2018

Cléa, c'est leur réaction (response), dernière en date.


----------



## Itisi

"Dernière en date de nos vieilles gloires politiques sorties du bois : Nicolas Sarkozy, a-t-on appris ce dimanche 9 décembre dans _Le Parisien_, serait chatouillé par l'idée d'un nouveau come-back fracassant, afin de mettre fin à la chienlit."


----------



## Garoubet

Il s'agit bien de la dernière vieille gloire politique en date (qui s’est présenté le dernier et qui est le plus récent). Pour moi, _Dernière en date_ ne fait pas référence à leur réaction.


----------



## Itisi

(Ce que j'ai mis à #5 est la citation tirée de Marianne.)


----------



## petit1

D'accord avec Itisi. C'est celle qui est "sortie du bois" le plus récemment, qui est sortie du silence, de son lieu de "retraite" .


----------



## Cléa715

D'accord avec petit1 et Itisi (parce que la dernière "vieille gloire" c'est François Hollande), donc c'est bien de la dernière réaction en date qu'on parle ici


----------



## Laurent2018

Garoubet, quand en Belgique ou en France on dit "c'est la dernière en date" on s'attend à la description d'une fantaisie de la part d'un individu fantasque (mais pas toujours fantastique).
Peut-être que vous n'avez pas cette acception au Canada?


----------



## Itisi

Il suffit de lire la phrase de Marianne !  


Itisi said:


> "Dernière en date de nos vieilles gloires politiques sorties du bois : Nicolas Sarkozy" etc


----------



## Laurent2018

Itisi said:


> serait chatouillé par l'idée d'un nouveau come-back fracassant, afin de mettre fin à la chienlit."



C'est sa _dernière_ trouvaille _en date._


----------



## Blougouz

What about something like...

The latest from our old political celebrities coming out of the woods: ...


----------



## Itisi

Je vois qu'il vous faut une citation de Marianne plus longue :

Sarkozy, Royal, Hollande… avec les gilets jaunes, "l'ancien monde" tente un come-back

"La très mauvaise passe traversée par Emmanuel Macron donne des idées à ses prédécesseurs et autres politiques disparus de la scène nationale. A croire qu'ils n'ont rien compris non plus à l'aspiration démocratique nouvelle exprimée par les gilets jaunes !
Ils ne peuvent pas s'en empêcher. A la faveur de la crise des gilets jaunes, en quête désespérée d'un bol d'air politique,* plusieurs éminents représentants de ce que la macronie appelle "le vieux monde" se prennent à y croire à nouveau : et si c'était (encore) leur tour ? Dernière en date de nos vieilles gloires politiques *sorties du bois : Nicolas Sarkozy,"

Bon, c'est clair, là, non ?


----------



## Blougouz

C’est plutôt clair, oui:
Dernière en date: les réactions de ceux du vieux monde
Sorties du bois: les vieilles gloires politiques

Merci pour le passage de l’article Itisi, et maintenant... une petite séance de yoga?.....


----------



## Itisi

Blougouz said:


> C’est plutôt clair, oui.


Ben non, toujours pas !

Dernière en date des vieilles gloires sorties du bois, Nicolas Sarkozy etc...  Suivi d'une autre 'vieille gloire', Alain Juppé, etc...

"Mais Nicolas Sarkozy n'est manifestement pas le seul à entendre les sirènes du devoir qui l'appellent. Ce même dimanche, un autre "ex", lui aussi éjecté sèchement du paysage politique par la primaire de la droite en 2016, est remonté sur la scène nationale. Face à la presse et notamment aux caméras de BFMTV, le maire de Bordeaux, Alain Juppé," etc.

Etc...

De toute façon, le lien vers l'article est là, chacun peut se faire une idée, apparemment chacun la sienne...


----------



## Laurent2018

Itisi said:


> Bon, c'est clair, là, non ?


Bien sûr, surtout si, contrairement à toi, on va jusqu'au bout de la phrase citée au #14, que tu adaptes _maintenant_ (et pas au #5) à tes vues. Il n'y a qu'une idée correcte, une seule, et ce n'est pas la tienne: mais je crois qu'on perd son temps, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Itisi

Itisi said:


> le lien vers l'article est là, chacun peut se faire une idée.


----------



## Nicomon

Garoubet said:


> Il s'agit bien de la dernière vieille gloire politique en date (qui s’est présenté le dernier et qui est le plus récent). Pour moi, _Dernière en date_ ne fait pas référence à leur réaction.


 Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris.



Laurent2018 said:


> Garoubet, quand en Belgique ou en France on dit "c'est la dernière en date" on s'attend à la description d'une fantaisie de la part d'un individu fantasque (mais pas toujours fantastique).
> Peut-être que vous n'avez pas cette acception au Canada?


 Oui, on a cette acception au Canada.  Et j'ai compris la même chose que toi.

@ Itisi :
J'aurais compris comme toi s'il y avait eu une virgule devant Nicolas Sarkozy, comme t'a mis au post 16(plutôt que *:*). 
Mais là, je comprends comme Laurent (post 12) et Blougouz.

En passant... Garoubet vit à Montréal, mais je suis à peu près convaincue qu'il est natif de la France.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> @ Itisi :J'aurais compris comme toi s'il y avait eu une virgule devant Nicolas Sarkozy, comme t'a mis au post 16(plutôt que *:*).


Au post 16, j'ai mis une virgule, en effet, mais ce que j'ai mis n'était pas une citation, mais mon explication, et c'est bien pourquoi je n'avais pas mis de guillemets.

D'accord, il y a deux points ) dans le texte de Marianne, mais *ce qui suit n'est pas une citation de Sarkosy*, mais un commentaire à son sujet : "Nicolas Sarkozy, a-t-on appris ce dimanche 9 décembre dans _Le Parisien_, serait chatouillé par l'idée d'un nouveau come-back fracassant, afin de mettre fin à la chienlit."  Ce n'est qu'à la phrase suivante qu' "Un élu, visiteur régulier de l'ancien président de la République,* rapporte ces propos *: _"Carla me dit"_ etc_. 
_
Je persiste et signe_ : _il s'agit bien de la dernière "vieille gloire" à qui "La très mauvaise passe traversée par Emmanuel Macron donne des idées" etc.


----------



## Nicomon

Quelqu'un a l'adresse courriel du journaliste ?  On pourrait lui demander. 

T'as semé un doute dans mon esprit, Itisi, et je ne sais plus trop quoi penser. Je pense que les deux idées se défendent.  Mais je continue quand même de pencher pour l'interprétation  "latest from" plutôt que "latest of".

De toute façon, le titre du fil est « vieilles gloires politiques » et tout le monde (moi y compris) discute de « dernière en date » depuis le post 2.


----------



## Itisi

Ce serait la meilleure idée, Nico...



Nicomon said:


> De toute façon, le titre du fil est « vieilles gloires politiques » et tout le monde (moi y compris) discute de « dernière en date » depuis le post 2.


Eh oui, je sais, mais c'est :


Cléa715 said:


> Because I can't figure out what "dernière en date" refers to...


 Et comme on est gentils...

(Mais en anglais, on ne dirait pas 'last from' dans ce sens là...)


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> (Mais en anglais, on ne dirait pas 'last from' dans ce sens là...)


  Je voulais écrire "latest from"... j'ai modifié mon post.   Mais peut-être que ça ne se dit pas non plus ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon, "c'est la dernière en date" est une expression archi-connue de la langue française (registre familier) au même titre que "c'est la meilleure de l'année!"
Ce n'est donc pas une abstraction à interpréter, mais bien une réalité.
Même si on ne devait connaître que basiquement la langue française, dans l'autre hypothèse farfelue, on aurait écrit: "_dernier_ en date...." puisque cela vise Sarkozy, qui à ma connaissance est masculin.
Enfin, faut-il en vouloir au journaliste qui écrit "dernière en date de..." au lieu de "dernière en date de la part de...", non, je ne pense pas, à condition qu'on connaisse l'expression citée plus haut, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas d'Itisi.
A la limite, on pourrait trouver son interprétation toute personnelle assez amusante, sauf qu'il faut fournir une traduction en anglais!!
Enfin, puisque j'essaie de faire la démonstration qu'elle se trompe (et je reste modéré) peut-être pourrait-elle défendre son point de vue au lieu de vouloir _à tout prix_ (quitte à tronquer des phrases) l'imposer.
En effet, quel est l'intérêt, pour bien comprendre la dernière "sortie" de Sarkozy, d'indiquer qu'il serait "dernièrE en date etc...."? Compliquer la phrase?

Bref, passe-t-on son temps à démontrer que la neige est blanche?


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> "latest from"...


Oui, bien sûr, 'The latest xyz', ou 'Latest news/information/movie...'

J'ai proposé une traduction à #3.  Je me suis suffisemment expliquée sur ce fil.  Maintenant je m'en vais amuser les foreros sur d'autres fils, peut-être...


----------



## Nicomon

Faudrait peut-être qu'un modérateur change le titre de ce fil. 

@ Laurent :  Je te rappelle que Garoubet et petit1 ont émis la même hypothèse qu'Itisi.
_
Dernier(ère) en date_ veut avant tout dire ceci (mais c'est en général précédé de l'article) :


> *date (le premier/dernier en date) *
> Les expressions _le premier en date_ et _le dernier en date_ renvoient à un fait passé :
> *- le premier en date*, c’est la personne ou l’événement qui s’est présenté le premier et qui est le plus ancien
> *- le dernier en date*, c’est celui qui s’est présenté le dernier et qui est le plus récent


 Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas dans le contexte de ce fil, mais le journaliste aurait pu écrire _dernière en date _en faisant l'accord au féminin avec _gloires politiques._

L'hypothèse te semblerait-elle aussi farfelue si c'était disons... Segolene Royal plutôt que N. Sarkozy ?
Je continue de penser que ce n'est pas limpide de clarté et moi aussi, je passe à un autre fil.

Pour d'autres contextes, _dernier(ère) en date_ pourrait se traduire par _most recent. _


----------



## Itisi

Voici la réponse que j'ai reçu de la rédaction de Marianne :


----------



## Itisi

J'ai eu un mal fou à trouver moyen de transférer cette capture d'écran de ma boîte mail !   Comme vous pouvez le constater, j'ai reçu une réponse super-rapide de la rédaction de Marianne !  (Si on clique sur l'image elle s'agrandit.)

La traduction offerte ici commence mal ('Last in our old political glories' ne va pas) mais 'to come out into the open' est très bien, mieux que 'to come out of the woodwork', je trouve.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors... t'avais raison depuis le début, Itisi.  
Je m'incline et j'espère que Laurent te donnera raison aussi.


----------



## Itisi




----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, bien sûr que je m'incline...(exemple à suivre!).
Vous remarquerez les deux points après "...sorties du bois": cela indique normalement qu'on attend une _explication_ sur ce qui précède...et ne définit nullement Sarkozy...
J'apprécie néanmoins la démarche d'Itisi auprès du journal pour en avoir le coeur net, mais déplore une ponctuation désastreuse dans le texte original.


----------



## iuytr

Les deux points peuvent être considérés similaires à _dernier à venir à table : Sarkozy ...., _pas une explication , une définition inversée.
C'est vrai que le texte est un peu ambigu : il n' y aurait que le mot Sarkozy, ce serait clair: c'est l'explication d'Itisi. Avec une phrase derrière Sarkozy, ça ouvre la voie à une possibilité supplémentaire: l'interprétation de Laurent2018, mais je penche quand même pour la première à cause de _sorties du bois.

Dernière en date de nos vieilles gloires politiques : Nicolas Sarkozy serait chatouillé par l'idée d'un nouveau come-back fracassant, _là je comprendrais comme Laurent2018 et Nicomon, dernière fantaisie.


----------



## Itisi

Il faut voir la phrase dans le contexte du sujet de l'article :"*Sarkozy, Royal, Hollande… avec les gilets jaunes, "l'ancien monde" tente un come-back."* L'article fait une liste des "vieilles gloires politiques".


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> t'avais raison depuis le début, Itisi.



Voir aussi ici.  (Je n'ai vu cette discussion qu'après avoir répondu - dans le même sens qu'Itisi - dans le forum _Français Seulement_.)


----------



## Itisi

Rien de neuf, et pardon d'enfoncer le clou, mais je viens juste de recevoir un _autre _email de Marianne, en réponse à celui envoyé pour les remercier de m'avoir répondu.  Cette fois, je n'arrive pas à copier la capture d'écran.  Je copie simplement, et vous me ferez confiance ou pas... Je mets ça surtout pour que *iuytr* ne 'penche' plus ! 

"Ah non, cela ne veut absolument pas dire dernière en date de NS mais bien dernière en date parmi les vieilles gloires de la politique 
Cordialement,
L'équipe de Marianne"


----------



## iuytr




----------



## Nicomon

Laurent2018 said:


> Vous remarquerez les deux points après "...sorties du bois":


 C'est justement ce qui me faisait pencher pour le sens _dernière fantaisie,_ sans en être convaincue.

Je l'ai mentionné au post 19 , d'ailleurs.  





Nicomon said:


> @ Itisi :
> J'aurais compris comme toi s'il y avait eu une virgule devant Nicolas Sarkozy [...] (plutôt que *:*).
> Mais là, je comprends comme Laurent (post 12) et Blougouz.


Mais maintenant que l'équipe de Marianne a répondu deux fois plutôt qu'une... c'est bien clair.


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, c'est évidemment la ponctuation (à laquelle, moi personnellement, je suis encore sensible) qui pose problème et qui est erronée: pour le sens donné par le journal, il aurait fallu une virgule.
Cette discussion est suivie sur le forum français, on verra là qui est sensible à la ponctuation.
C'est sans doute un cas d'école, comme dans "Messieurs les Français, tirez les premiers"...pour ceux qui connaissent.


----------



## Itisi

Dans la phrase précédente, il y a la même chose ; c'est un indice :

A la faveur de la crise des gilets jaunes, en quête désespérée d'un bol d'air politique, plusieurs éminents représentants de ce que la macronie appelle "le vieux monde" se prennent à y croire à nouveau : et si c'était (encore) leur tour ?


----------

